# Steering Is a little loose



## zmanchee95HB (Oct 27, 2009)

So i drive a 1995 hardbody xe and i just recently noticed that when i get on the interstate my truck likes to jump with the grooves in the road. And the steering wheel is too loose to be driving on the interstate.

So what i was wondering is how to i tighten the steering at the steering box?


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

Ckeck your ball joints, idler arm, wheel bearings, and centerlink first. When you tighten up the steering box it will kill it quicker.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I have a few inches of play in steering too, is there perhaps a steering box upgrade? Maybe out of the 240 or something? I want go kart style handling...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

You might wanna go visit this Mopar site to give you some ideas about prehistoric steering boxes modifications that enhance your steering to be quicker!
Mopar high performance suspension products, Mopar high performance torsion bars, Mopar high performance sway bars, Mopar suspension kits, Mopar steering kits, Mopar tubular upper control arms, Mopar leaf springs, Mopar high performance suspension and


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the rag joint and tie rod ends..look at the pitman arm or anything that may be loose in the system..
unless u damaged the steering box ..that is probably not the pfoblem

check tire pressure and tire condition..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

minitrkingking said:


> I have a few inches of play in steering too, is there perhaps a steering box upgrade? Maybe out of the 240 or something? *I want go kart style handling*...


I agree with what others here are saying about checking for wear, etc., but one EASY mod I have done a few times was to install a smaller diameter steering wheel (not advisable if you have SRS). If you've never tried that you won't believe how much difference it makes in steering feel. MUCH quicker turning response, but if there's a real problem elsewhere in the box or linkages the smaller steering wheel with just make you chase the vehicle much more. The entire steering system has to be tight for a sport wheel to work, otherwise it's actually dangerous.

-R


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

I had a small wheel on my s10 and loved it! My components are too worn for this right now but once things are tight I'm going smaller. zmanchee, have you fixed it yet or found out what it is?


----------



## zmanchee95HB (Oct 27, 2009)

No i haven't fixed or found it yet...I been working on my girlfriends 1980 CJ5 jeep more than my little champ...Figured I'd stick to a motor that i know my way around.....damn imports are ridiculously tight. Im gonna work on it this weekend though.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zmanchee95HB said:


> .....*damn imports are ridiculously superior.*


Fixed it for ya.

LOL


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

succint ,concise..

i like it ...wow...


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

This really has nothing to do with steering wear at all, but I thought I'd throw it out there just for the heck of it. It was more of a complete systems stress test on the truck so I'm reporting the results.

I hauled 1,400 lbs of gravel with my 94 today and was very much surprised as to how well it handled that weight. The bed would have held much more volume wise but she was starting to squat pretty hard so I had them stop loading when it was a couple of inches lower than the front. The truck acted as if it was just all in a day's work. No problems, even on some slight grades. Brakes, steering, clutch and pulling power was all better than I actually expected. It was actually a bit smoother operating with a load than it has been unladen. 

When these little trucks are right they are awfully handy. I've become a big Nissan fan this year ...and really had nothing against them before ...it's just that all my friends that had owned one in the past had tortured them to death, so they were pretty much too used up for me to get very excited about.

Mine's still not perfect, but it's come a long way with just a little work. I'm saving up for the timing chain ordeal within the next year or two, but other than that I think she's going to last me a long time.

-R


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you check the door jamb plate it reads it's load capacity at 1500 lbs..

i have put a ton on my truck numerous times (it does squat) but it takes it right down the road..


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> if you check the door jamb plate it reads it's load capacity at 1500 lbs..
> 
> i have put a ton on my truck numerous times (it does squat) but it takes it right down the road..


Sweet! ...good to hear they'll do some work when we need them to. I hate hiring people to haul stuff for me. Hopefully I won't have to now.

-R


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us z...


----------



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

zanegrey said:


> check the rag joint and tie rod ends..look at the pitman arm or anything that may be loose in the system..
> unless u damaged the steering box ..that is probably not the pfoblem
> 
> check tire pressure and tire condition..


Hi, My truck has a bit of slop in it's steering as well. I noticed that in all these threads it is advised to check the rag joint. I was just wondering how I check it's condition. The rest of the steering linkages check out fine. Am I just expecting too much from a truck of this age, mileage and steering design?

-Benji97XE (116k)


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

1000 lbs? 1400 lbs? Wowsers! The most I've ever had is about 700 lbs on my rig! I thought I was pushin' it at that!

Might have to try and break that record this summer when I do up my firewood or haul some Class A gravel.

Hey Repairman, you say you're saving up for your timing chain ordeal. Aren't you gonna' give it a go yourself?


----------

